# Rod suggestions



## J_orta (Jan 19, 2020)

Im looking into getting a new rod for my stradic fl 3k and cant quiet seem to make up my mind. 
This setup will mainly be for fishing flamingo and Biscayne bay. I also would like to use it for fishing docks in Miami. 

The rod im in between is a:
Gloomis greenwater 7ft medium 8-14
or
Gloomis greenwater 7'6 ft mag medium 10-20

Multiple people have said 7'6 is big for flipping docks. 
Any help or advice is appreciated.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Why so long? 6’8”-6’9”


----------



## J_orta (Jan 19, 2020)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Why so long? 6’8”-6’9”


I would like to make decently far casts on the flats.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Long spinning rods feel unbalanced to me, you can cast just as far with a shorter stick


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

7' Medium fast is what I use and love paired with 3000 Stradics. You could save yourself a couple bucks and get the E6X. I have both and can't tell a difference besides price.


----------



## J_orta (Jan 19, 2020)

Copahee Hound said:


> 7' Medium fast is what I use and love paired with 3000 Stradics. You could save yourself a couple bucks and get the E6X. I have both and can't tell a difference besides price.


Ya im leaving more towards the 7ft but ive also heard that the mag medium has more back bone.


----------



## Snakesurf (Jun 18, 2019)

Get someone to build you a spinning rod built on a Fuji Point Blank, Blank a PB761MF for that reel. The rod needs to be built for the spinning reel and both will perform at peek. It is a 7'6" medium power, fast blank. A good builder should know what your talking about when you tell him to build the rod to the reel. That is one of the best spinning blanks I have found for what it sound like you are trying to do. It will launch a lure and has enough backbone to land a large fish. Perfect for a size 3000 reel. Or you could go to the store and buy one that is made to fit any reel, maybe.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

I started out with 10-20 lb rods with 4000 shimanos and 30 lb braid (hold over from pulling largemouth out of cover). I now use 3000 diawas or 4000 shimanos (really the same size) with 8-14 lb rods (occasionally a 6-12lb rod) and 10 lb braid with a 30lb leader. I use a 7 ft 6in or a 7 ft rod in open areas and a 6ft 8in rod in tight mangrove creeks.


----------



## FishWithChris (Feb 6, 2019)

Bull Bay Rods, 7' Assault Rod, MH-F 8-17lb. 

Super light, heck of a backbone, and has more than earned itself in my "every trip" arsenal


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

One of the rod possibilities for that reel is something that almost every rod manufacturer has in their inventory... A seven foot rod, rated for 8-17lb line with seven guides and a #18 reelseat (very hard to beat Fuji components if you build your own..). Years and years ago we'd simply recommend a seven foot rod along with a reel that held at least 200 yards of 10lb mono... The version I'm talking about (what I build and hand my anglers on the water...) is just what I've described above - only the reel is loaded with 20lb braid these days. This particular set up will allow you to toss plugs all day long - or just toss a single live shrimp at a bonefish... We use it to work bucktails (or lead heads) in the 1/8 to 3/8oz range daily... Last night we jumped three small tarpon with it around docklights down here in paradise... 

For a lighter setup with only 10lb braid (years ago we'd use 6 or 8lb mono) would be another seven foot rod with a #16 reelseat and only six guides - the blank rated for 6 to 12lb line (this was my original bonefish design)... And of course if you're into building your own rods - make absolutely certain that whatever reelseat you use will fit the reel you're planning on mounting on it... -not a bad idea when buying a rod off the rack either... 

Hope this helps - I've been building rods since 1971 and almost all the rods on my skiff that I hand a customer are ones I built myself...


----------



## Snookicide (Oct 16, 2019)

lemaymiami said:


> For a lighter setup with only 10lb braid (years ago we'd use 6 or 8lb mono)


Some of us still do use mono, well at least one of us still does.

As for the rods, I do not typically use one that was not custom built to the reel (yes it does make a difference). Maybe go to a good tackle shop that has what you want and put the reel on it to see how it feels. A 7’, 8-17 lb. is a tough one to beat, Medium power, fast action. Personally, I fish mostly flats and 7’ is as small as I would go and mine are usually 7’6”. With he longer rod you will just have to adjust your casting in tighter quarters, once you get it dialed in you will be good to go.


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

Star stellar light


----------



## Big Fish (Dec 20, 2019)

7'6" will literally piss you off dock fishing. Go with 7' or under for more accurate casting. Since your already spending big $$ on a rod I would consider stcroix avids. They are great rods that I greatly prefer over gloomis rods I have fished (besides NRX).


----------



## Big Fish (Dec 20, 2019)

As far as long casts are concerned don't listen to anyone who tells you that an extra 6" wont make a difference. It does. Unfortunately there is no perfect rod for every situation. 7' is probably best all around but a sub 7' would be better for docks and anything over 7' is better for long casts. Besides length different line classes and actions also make an incredible difference. Best is to slowly collect several rods that each match a specific technique.


----------



## BobGee (Apr 10, 2019)

Big Fish said:


> 7'6" will literally piss you off dock fishing. Go with 7' or under for more accurate casting. Since your already spending big $$ on a rod I would consider stcroix avids. They are great rods that I greatly prefer over gloomis rods I have fished (besides NRX).


What he says. I’d recommend St Croix Avid 7 Ft medium for what you want to do. Even better would be the same thing in the Legend Tournament Inshore series.


----------



## J_orta (Jan 19, 2020)

Big Fish said:


> 7'6" will literally piss you off dock fishing. Go with 7' or under for more accurate casting. Since your already spending big $$ on a rod I would consider stcroix avids. They are great rods that I greatly prefer over gloomis rods I have fished (besides NRX).


I have looked into the avids but honestly the tip isnt as fast action as the loomis. Thats why i decided to stick with the greenwater set up.


----------



## SymmFish (Aug 28, 2018)

I echo Smack, a 6’9” is a good distance and accuracy. 
Granted you are in FL, but for off the shelf, Waterloo is hard to beat.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

SymmFish said:


> I echo Smack, a 6’9” is a good distance and accuracy.
> Granted you are in FL, but for off the shelf, Waterloo is hard to beat.


Waterloo are trash, overpriced rods built on $8 blanks. Their shelf rods are even cheaper.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Have you handled a Loomis Greenwater? They always seemed like broomsticks to me. The 10-20 would be super stiff.

I'll echo the previous poster who recommended the E6X. Plenty of actions to meet your needs and good price. My everyday outfits are 7' 6" ML E6X with Stradic CI4+ 3000 reels. Light and easy to cast all day. The St. Croix Legend Tournament would be a comparable rod. For docks I would go with a seven-footer, however.


----------



## BobGee (Apr 10, 2019)

J_orta said:


> I have looked into the avids but honestly the tip isnt as fast action as the loomis. Thats why i decided to stick with the greenwater set up.


The Legend Tournament series rods are faster than the Avids if that’s what you want.


----------



## BobGee (Apr 10, 2019)

BobGee said:


> The Legend Tournament series rods are faster than the Avids if that’s what you want.


I’m fishing both but not sure I like the Legends $75 more. Better reel seats for sure.


----------



## J_orta (Jan 19, 2020)

Which company has better warranty? St Croix or Gloomis


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

J_orta said:


> Which company has better warranty? St Croix or Gloomis


Check their sites


----------



## Big Fish (Dec 20, 2019)

My two favorite avids are my 6-12# 8' and my 8-17# 8'. They cast a freaking mile. I also have 6-12# 7'6", 6-12# 7', and 2 8-17# 7'. All rigged with 2500 series stradics. The 6-12# set ups are mainly trout rods and rigged wth 8# power pro and the 8-17# rigs are used mostly for reds and have 15-20# power pro. The 8' 6-12# is rigged with 10# and pulls double duty.


----------



## Slb9981 (Feb 9, 2020)

I have the St Croix Legend Tournament rods and honestly prefer the Bull Bay Sniper to those paired with a Sustain.


----------



## Greg Allison (Mar 13, 2018)

Judging by your suggestions, you want something made in the USA, or just high quality?


----------

